# Insight needed



## Schwobe (Apr 26, 2010)

I recently joined Metz's Martial Arts MMA program, I went to the first day that i could and it was a conditioning day, i thought i was in decent shape but i was shocked... no i wasnt i knew i was in for a wake up call.  Neways... i decided that i was going to make my own conditioning circuit to do at home on days that i couldnt make it because of work.  I want some feedback on my circuit.

Stretch and Warm up

Jump Rope

Hitting tractor tire with sledge hammer

Jumping from ground to tire and down

Rope whipping

Bear Crawls

Combinations of kicks/punches on a bag

Cool down and stretch

I was thinking of starting with 3 minutes on each station and going to 5 or 6 minutes after a while.  We did 7 stations 5 minutes each at the school.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 26, 2010)

Are these all things you've done before?
Just wondering...

I'd keep it simpler myself. Basic power moves for strength (Squat, Deadlift, Bent over Rows, Bench Press, Military press, Chin ups). Alternate lifting with cardio days. Alternate cardio days between long endurance & up-hill sprints.....
punching bag EVERY day! Abs Every day...
Flexibility everyday

Your Brother
John


----------



## Schwobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the post, I have done these at the school, i was thinking about doing some cardio like sprints and endurance, but i was trying to think of something i could set up in my yard.  I dont really have any weights either.


----------



## David43515 (Apr 27, 2010)

Schwobe said:


> Thanks for the post, I have done these at the school, i was thinking about doing some cardio like sprints and endurance, but i was trying to think of something i could set up in my yard. I dont really have any weights either.


 
If you don`t have weights you could do calesthenics. Push ups, squats, chin ups, for strength and burpies, sprints, or jumping rope for cardio and you never have to leave the yard.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 27, 2010)

Also be sure to also include rest days, or at least days where you don't focus on muscle groups that you've used the day before. If you don't give your muscles time to rest, you'll risk injury and your endurance will build up slower than if you did.


----------



## 5rings (Apr 27, 2010)

Brother John said:


> Are these all things you've done before?
> Just wondering...
> 
> I'd keep it simpler myself. Basic power moves for strength (Squat, Deadlift, Bent over Rows, Bench Press, Military press, Chin ups). Alternate lifting with cardio days. Alternate cardio days between long endurance & up-hill sprints.....
> ...


 I agree with punching the bag every day......I would do bag work outside during the summer for about 3 hours avg, small breaks of 1 min in between 4 min rounds. Adding more intense punching as time go on. Though i dont know whether this falls into cardio or not?
As for the Abs....well if you plan on getting in the gut, then work lots of abs too!
"Always try to think outside the Traditional Box"


----------



## Schwobe (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for all of the ideas guys, u guys know of any good free standing bags?


----------



## Brother John (Apr 28, 2010)

personally, though I have one, I'm not at ALL a fan of freestanding bags!  Hanging punching bags are 200X better and can be found for much less money. Also: If you're inventive or know someone who's good with tools, you can get the punching bags hung up in almost anyplace. Especially if you're willing to work out outdoors! Chains / Strong rope, springs, strong rubber cables.....etc... It can be done and is very worth it.

Your Brother
John


----------



## J Ellis (Apr 28, 2010)

Brother John said:


> I'd keep it simpler myself. Basic power moves for strength (Squat, Deadlift, Bent over Rows, Bench Press, Military press, Chin ups). Alternate lifting with cardio days. Alternate cardio days between long endurance & up-hill sprints.....
> punching bag EVERY day! Abs Every day...
> Flexibility everyday


 
That's about the best advice for general physical preparation for martial arts I've ever seen. It's simple, to the point, and effective.

Joel


----------



## 5rings (Apr 28, 2010)

Brother John said:


> personally, though I have one, I'm not at ALL a fan of freestanding bags! Hanging punching bags are 200X better and can be found for much less money. Also: If you're inventive or know someone who's good with tools, you can get the punching bags hung up in almost anyplace. Especially if you're willing to work out outdoors! Chains / Strong rope, springs, strong rubber cables.....etc... It can be done and is very worth it.
> 
> Your Brother
> John


 Yea I never like the freestanding ones either.....but they do have ther place.....I had a hanging long bag outside in my backyard, that hung between two 4x4 post, with outside 2x4 braced &....about 10 feet between the two...I used a 1" steel tube pipe, that went completely through the top two 4x4's but had to secure eveything on top from moving later on. It also doubled as a pull up bar......Most of my private workouts, sit ups, pull ups, running....etc....I'd do wearing a weighted vest.........Good luck!
"Always try to think outside the Traditional Box"


----------

